# Newbie looking for help



## gohobatto (Jul 26, 2015)

Just signed onboard for amazon flex last week and got 2 shifts coming this weekend. Anyone got some good advice on the do's and dont's and what to realistically expect? I drive a 2014 Toyota Camry.

Edit: forgot to say Amazon flex. i think its the one where you are the ups driver/ food delievery/ grocery one


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Logistics or Prime? Big difference between the two...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Read the stickies before asking questions.


----------



## Block Catcher (Sep 25, 2017)

be on time!
make sure you scanned and picked up all packages.
count and check
follow the delivery instructions precisely
don't hesitate to call help


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Assuming you're flex, here ya go. Good luck!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-flex-amazon-deliveries.116765/


----------

